# Anyone do concrete curb work



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking someone to put in about 80-100 ft of freestanding concrete curb.
Thanks, SHB


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey i do, what town are you located? thks


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*Pensacola and Gulf Breeze*

Two locations. If you send your number I'll call to discuss.
Thanks, SHB


----------

